# Incra Intellifence



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

My garage sale router table came with an Intellifence. I can't find a manual on the Incra website and was wondering if anyone has a link to a pdf of the intellifence manual they could give me?
Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

This one should do the trick

Intellifence

incra Intellifence

The new Incra WonderFENCE is Incra’s second-generation general-purpose router table fence. 
Like the IntelliFENCE

http://www.woodpeck.com/media/WF_Manual.pdf


http://www.woodpeck.com/wonderfence.html

==========



rstermer said:


> My garage sale router table came with an Intellifence. I can't find a manual on the Incra website and was wondering if anyone has a link to a pdf of the intellifence manual they could give me?
> Thanks,
> rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi rstermer
> 
> This one should do the trick
> 
> ...


Bob- Thanks! I don't really like the fence and I'm thinking about replacing it because it doesn't have any t- tracks or other means of mounting featherboards and it has to be backed up to prevent it from moving on me in use due to anemic clamps. Any ideas as to the best fence?
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Well they make some good ones but they are not cheap but I always say if you want the best make your own.

I order some last week, see below,, but he has all types at the right price..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=330233029881

Just a note****
You can buy the tee nuts that just slip in just right but they are about .40 cents each and a Sq. nut will do the the same job at .03 cents ea. plus a carr. bolt for the stud type fastners at .04 cents ea.


It's the same stuff they use for many jigs..
like the one below, the ones below are 2" tall that has been stacked up to 4" tall with 2 ea.,parts with a 1/4" pin down the center to keep it true...



===========


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi rstermer
> 
> Well they make some good ones but they are not cheap but I always say if you want the best make your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Very nice fixture you made. Does it come pre-drilled for the 0.25 pin or did you do that yourself?
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Thanks,, nope it's not predrilled but it's not a big deal just clamp them up as a pair and drill the hole for the 3" long pin ... on the drill press...tap the pin in the hole and it's done.



============


----------



## Chop'n'Join (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi rstermer

I have a PDF of the Inellifence Manual.

If you would like to PM me your email, I will send it to you.

Bye for now


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Apart from being able to use wide router bits,use as a jointer and gain extra support for raised panels, what can the Intellifence do for me with my standard Incra Ultra fence?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Instructions can be found here....http://www.incra.com/manuals/intellifence_manual.pdf


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I order some last week, see below,, but he has all types at the right price..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=330233029881


Bobj, that link says "This Listing Is Unavailable". If someone wanted to do search on ebay to see what it is, what would you search for or who is the seller?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Noob

Give this one a shot

eBay Store - 80 20 8020 Aluminum T-Slot T Slot extrusion 8020 garage sale:
http://cgi.ebay.com/8020-T-Slot-Alu...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:2|294:30

---------------------
http://www.routerforums.com/117054-post11.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/14259-building-me-katie-jig.html
----------

spacer stock
http://cgi.ebay.com/80-20-T-Slot-Al...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:5|294:30

------------
------------
2" x 3" Aluminum L Fence
Supreme Router Table Fence 
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routertableFence.htm
http://www.ptreeusa.com/uhmwproducts.htm
============



Noob said:


> Bobj, that link says "This Listing Is Unavailable". If someone wanted to do search on ebay to see what it is, what would you search for or who is the seller?


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for those links of good resources.


----------

